# Obama's College Classmate: The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia



## Freewill (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.

Obama's College Classmate: The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia


Root: Obama

By attacking Romneys tax records, Obamas socialist cabal creates a problem that doesnt exist. Is the U.S. Senate Majority Leader making up stories out of thin air? You decide. But the reason for this baseless attack is clear- make Romney defend, so not only is he off message but it helps the media ignore the real Obama scandal.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

Right-Wing Plan for Defeating Obama: Gin Up the Hate | Alternet


----------



## Trajan (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> 
> Obama's College Classmate: &#8216;The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia&#8217;
> 
> ...



I just read the article and this is as full of hearsay as harry Reids claim that he spoke to someone who said Romney didn't pay taxes, I don't play that, so it doesn't play here.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

The Blaze?  Glenn Beck?  Get real...


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice.

From the link....



> Heres my gut belief: Obama got a leg up by being admitted to both Occidental and Columbia as a foreign exchange student. He was raised as a young boy in Indonesia. But did his mother ever change him back to a U.S. citizen? When he returned to live with his grandparents in Hawaii or as he neared college-age preparing to apply to schools, did he ever change his citizenship back? Im betting not.
> 
> If you could unseal Obamas Columbia University records I believe youd find that:
> 
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Aug 6, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Nice.
> 
> From the link....
> 
> ...



_If its okay for U.S. Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid to go on a fishing expedition about Romneys taxes (even though he knows absolutely nothing about them nor will release his own), then I think I can do the same thing. But as Obamas Columbia Class of 83 classmate, at least I have more standing to make educated guesses._


I see his point but its just as empty, minus proof.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2012)

It's called turnabout is fair play.

You don't need me to 'splain the "are you still beating your wife" thingy to you, do you?


----------



## Freewill (Aug 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> ...



It is not hearsay;

Obama did claim to be born in Kenya for 17 years.

Obama has not released anything of his college years.

The author attended Columbia at the same time Obama supposidly did and does not remember him.

Obama lived for years in another country under an assumed name.

Obama paid for his college some how.

So no this isn't even close to Reid out right lying.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 6, 2012)

a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:



> But not Obama (or as he was known then- Barry Soetoro).


He was known as Barry, but he used his last name of Obama, not his step father's name of Soetoro.  So that right there proves the op link as a liar.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...



There is not proof enough for the Obamabots.  The only proof that can be had has to come from Obama, so that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

"Romney should call a press conference and issue a challenge in front of the nation. He should agree to release more of his tax returns, only if Obama unseals his college records. "

Yeah, that couldn't POSSIBLY backfire now could it?


----------



## Freewill (Aug 6, 2012)

Care4all said:


> a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is well known that Obama's knickname throughout college was Barry.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 6, 2012)

Oddball said:


> It's called turnabout is fair play.
> 
> You don't need me to 'splain the "are you still beating your wife" thingy to you, do you?



reported!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hear you but playing that never works for the gop becasue the media won't play


----------



## LeftofLeft (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Right-Wing Plan for Defeating Obama: Gin Up the Hate | Alternet



 - "Were going to punish our enemies and were gonna reward our friends who stand with us on issues that are important to us"

- "They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back"

- If they bring a knife to the fight, we bring a gun, 


These are quotes from Obama. Tell us how the President is not full of hate himself???


----------



## Trajan (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



supposition, is...supposition. until we KNOW its all smoke.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2012)

8537 said:


> "Romney should call a press conference and issue a challenge in front of the nation. He should agree to release more of his tax returns, only if Obama unseals his college records. "
> 
> Yeah, that couldn't POSSIBLY backfire now could it?


Well, it would backfire if Boiking _*did *_release his college records, which ain't a-gonna happen.

Root is right.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 6, 2012)

Care4all said:


> a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Regardless of what name he used... people would know him. I do fine it interesting that no one seems to remember him at all.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 6, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> ...



I do agree with that IF this guy root is right and they really did call 400 classmates ( depending on how many where in his class) that is peculiar....


classmates can be a vaporous term in this context, since we don't have his class schedule how do they know who to call that actually attended classes with him?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Root has been around quite awhile...He's a pretty credible source.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 6, 2012)

OP- Pure Pubcrappe, long totally discredited, for dupes only.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Someone would remember..... Damn..i was in class with the president. He is sorta hard to miss.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> 
> Obama's College Classmate: The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia
> 
> ...



Dirty Harry?  Oh man.

More correctly, make him "defend" if he can; which means release his tax records.


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 6, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Dirty Harry?  Oh man.
> 
> More correctly, make him "defend" if he can; which means release his tax records.



Or... he, Romney can say go fuk off


----------



## Jackson (Aug 6, 2012)

Wonder what Obama would do if Mitt put out the challenge, I'll put up my tax records if you put up your highschool and college records."  Maybe all the tax talk would quiet down.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 6, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Ya think?  They would be coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

LeftofLeft said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Right-Wing Plan for Defeating Obama: Gin Up the Hate | Alternet
> ...




What the fuck?!?!?

How do YOU believe we should handle AQ, the Taliban etc....


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oddball said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > "Romney should call a press conference and issue a challenge in front of the nation. He should agree to release more of his tax returns, only if Obama unseals his college records. "
> ...



That's exactly right. It would backfire because Romney doesn't dare release his tax returns.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> 
> Obama's College Classmate: The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia
> 
> ...



Right.  So the only thing you've said here is that Obama is a politician, and he's playing the politics game successfully.  WELL STOP THE MOTHER FUCKING PRESSES!!


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Many people remember him.  Quit believing the noise emanating from your radio.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The fact that's he's "been around quite awhile" doesn't make him credible.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> ...



Perhaps you should do some research.

There are many people who've come forward about Obama's college years.

Here's one, for starters: Recollections of Obama's Ex-Roommate - NYTimes.com


----------



## candycorn (Aug 6, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty Harry?  Oh man.
> ...



Ahh yes, profanity.  I guess when you can't say anything good about your candidate, you have to just...cuss.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 6, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Wonder what Obama would do if Mitt put out the challenge, I'll put up my tax records if you put up your highschool and college records."  Maybe all the tax talk would quiet down.



And if Obama calls the bluff?  

You should get a job on the Governor's staff.  You couldn't do any worse than his own guys have done thus far. Lets look at it...high school and college grades from the 70's versus tax records from the 2000's?  I can see you're not a big fan of relevance.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 6, 2012)

Care4all said:


> a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know?

Barry could clear this up in less than 10 seconds by just releasing his transcripts.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 6, 2012)

8537 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...




Ive not checked on him at Colombia for myself. I have at Harvard though......


----------



## syrenn (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




See my last post. 

I did cheek on him.....and not just crap on the web. I just did not check him at Colombia.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice diversion......you guys must have worked hard on it

Doesn't negate the fact that Romney needs to release his tax records


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> ...



Sure he could.

But why should he?


----------



## syrenn (Aug 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Nice diversion......you guys must have worked hard on it
> 
> Doesn't negate the fact that Romney needs to release his tax records



I keep telling you all....its all in the same stack with the obama stuff.


----------



## rdean (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> 
> Obama's College Classmate: &#8216;The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia&#8217;
> 
> ...



Wow, the chairman of the Libertarian party attacking Obama.  Who knew?

And what does that other famous Libertarian Presidential nominee say? 

Mitt Romney holds fundraiser with manufacturer of the Abortion Pill | Peace . Gold . Liberty | Revolution


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

Care4all said:


> a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Do you have copies of his registration documents at either Occidental or Columbia?

If not, you KNOW just as much as the rest of us, NOTHING.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

syrenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice diversion......you guys must have worked hard on it
> ...



Typical Republican plan of "Well...we will get stuff on you too"

Different issues and if Republicans feel that sternly about it, take it up with the American people. if you think Obamas college records have legs...Go with it

Meanwhile.......Where are Romneys tax returns?

How dare Republicans fight to save tax cuts for the rich when their standard bearer pays almost no taxes


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

snopes.com: Barack Obama at Columbia


Claim: * Barack Obama did not attend Columbia



Most expressions of this rumor feed off the statement (referenced in a Wall Street Journal editorial) that "Fox News contacted some 400 of [Obama's] classmates and found no one who remembered him" and a statement made by Wayne Allyn Root (the Libertarian Party's 2008 vice presidential nominee who also attended Columbia at the same time as Barack Obama) that "I don't know a single person at Columbia that knows him, and they all know me. I don't have a classmate who ever knew Barack Obama at Columbia." 

As literally true as these statements might be, they don't prove that Barack Obama never attended Columbia &#8212; at best they demonstrate there was nothing particularly remarkable or distinguished about him at that point in his life that others found memorable 25 years after the fact. Barack Obama himself would likely agree with that assessment, as he noted himself that he spent his time at Columbia largely alone and isolated:
In his memoir and in interviews, Obama has said he got serious and buckled down in New York. "I didn't socialize that much. I was like a monk," he said in a 2005 Columbia alumni magazine interview. He told biographer David Mendell: "For about two years there, I was just painfully alone and really not focused on anything, except maybe thinking a lot."
Although Barack Obama may not have been particularly social or memorable during his years at Columbia, it isn't true that "no one ever came forward from Obama's past saying they knew him, attended school with him, was his friend, etc." Those who have attested to having daily personal experience with him during his time at that school include: 
Friend and roommate Sohale Siddiqi, whom the Associated Press located and interviewed in May 2008.
Roommate Phil Boerner, who provided his recollections of sharing a New York City apartment with classmate Barack Obama to the Columbia College Today alumni publication and the New York Times in early 2009.
Michael L. Baron, who taught the year-long honors seminar in American Foreign Policy that Barack Obama took during his senior year at Columbia and recalled in an NBC interview Obama's "easily acing" the class and receiving an A for his senior paper on the topic of nuclear negotiations with the Soviet Union.
Likewise, other external evidence documents Barack Obama's presence at Columbia from 1981-83, including: 
An article by Barack Obama published in the 10 March 1983 edition of Columbia's Sundial school magazine.
A January 2005 Columbia College Today profile of Barack Obama as a Columbia alumnus.
A Columbia College press release from November 2008 identifying him as "the first College alumnus to be elected President of the United States."
Finally, the fatal flaw in the "Obama didn't go to Columbia" theory is that he couldn't have been admitted to Harvard Law School in 1988 without having received an undergraduate degree. If he wasn't attending Columbia from 1981-83, he would have had to complete two full years' worth of coursework at (and graduate from) some other accredited college


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> The Blaze? Glenn Beck? Get real...


 

YOu are making fun of sources? If they're not run by crackpot, air america, single payer whackos, you dont even look at them.....Wow every pot in the world is calling your kettle black


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> snopes.com: Barack Obama at Columbia
> 
> 
> Claim: * Barack Obama did not attend Columbia University.
> ...


 

transferred to Columbia College in New York City (*one of Columbia University's four undergraduate **schools*) for another two years, graduated from Columbia with a bachelor's degree in political science
Read more at​​ 
So you like to play semantics do ya? Your own article says this.....​​
​​


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > snopes.com: Barack Obama at Columbia
> ...




What are you talking about?​​


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 6, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Um, excuse me my friend, but didn't you recently post that nearly everyone who knew Obama at Harvard, classmates and professors alike, vouched that he was brilliant?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> The Blaze?  Glenn Beck?  Get real...


Better then huff the puffer and cnn.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He went to Columbia College, ond of Columbia Universities four undergradutate schools, therefore he went Columbia Univeristy.
It's like going to UT-Martin, you still graduate from the University of Tennessee​​


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...




I think you and rightwinger are agreeing.​​


----------



## Freewill (Aug 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Ok, we will make this simple, why did Obama allow it to be said he was born in Kenya for 17 years?  I am not saying he was born in Kenya only that it is fact that the bio for the book, that he must have submitted or at least read, said he was born in Kenya.  That is proven fact. What would you say if Romney had such a thing in his past.  Hell the lies about Romney are legion.  The reason being is that Romney is just too clean.  Anything the left wants to throw at Romney can be thrown right back at Obama so stuff needs invented.  The useful idiot Reid is more then happy to oblige.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Root is a Douche Bag libertarian and this is his lame attempt at some attention

The Orly Taitz of Columbia University


----------



## Freewill (Aug 6, 2012)

concerning his knickname, or should I say alias: When Barry Became Barack - Newsweek and The Daily Beast

Here is his school registry when he lived under and assumed namd:


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> concerning his knickname, or should I say alias: When Barry Became Barack - Newsweek and The Daily Beast
> 
> Here is his school registry when he lived under and assumed namd:



Was he 6 or 7 at this time?

Hard to keep track.....what crime are you accusing a 6 year old of?


----------



## Freewill (Aug 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I would think that a black man at Columbia at that time would be unique and easy to remember.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > concerning his knickname, or should I say alias: When Barry Became Barack - Newsweek and The Daily Beast
> ...



This isn't a crime just real interesting.  How many presidents have we had that lived anywhere under a fake name?  How many presidents went 17 years making the claim they were BORN in Kenya?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Why would you think that?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

Now we have a claim that Obama spent 17 years saying he was from Kenya!

This batshit craziness just gets better every day.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2012)

8537 said:


> Now we have a claim that Obama spent 17 years saying he was from Kenya!
> 
> This batshit craziness just gets better every day.


What we have is nothing.

But Boiking could end all the speculation and recriminations by RELEASING HIS RECORDS!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Why?

Dont they all look alike?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Show anywhere that Obama claimed he was born in Kenya


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oddball said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Now we have a claim that Obama spent 17 years saying he was from Kenya!
> ...



(1) I don't think his records will clarify wether or not he claimed to be from Kenya for 17 years.

(2) We have ten years of tax records and a birth certificate.  What do we have from Mitt?  Are you sure he actually went to college?  And what of that trip to France when he shoulda been fighting in the war he was cheering for?  I mean, instead of going to Vietnam he went to France.  FRANCE!  Home of Unfreedom Fries!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87pXa2pK6sg]Obama In Kenya: I Am So Proud To Come Back Home - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M7Rp_Ghv6k]Michelle Obama Admits Kenya is Barack Hussein Obama's Home Country - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Obama In Kenya: I Am So Proud To Come Back Home - YouTube
> 
> Michelle Obama Admits Kenya is Barack Hussein Obama's Home Country - YouTube



My home is Italy but I was born in the United States.  It's where my ancestors lived and where some of my family still lives. It's the place in the world from where my heritage started.

Obama's ancestral home is Kenya.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Imagine that.  Foreign students hanging together at university.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

8537 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Obama In Kenya: I Am So Proud To Come Back Home - YouTube
> ...



Yeah, OK...


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


yeah, you got him!  Nevermind the fucking birth certificate, the ads  in the newspapers etc...

Since he said he was Kenyan, that means he was born in Kenya.  My chance to run for Prez is sunk!  Who knew I was born in Italy?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

8537 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Obama In Kenya: I Am So Proud To Come Back Home - YouTube
> ...


  No one I know, and I have known a lot, who was born here and grew up here says that.

No sale.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Then you live in a weird place.  I hadn't pegged you for a birther, but welcome to the club.  Tell the nice lady your hat size and the tin foil will be right up.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Seriously? You're going birther?

That's unfortunate.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

8537 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...


Well, I'm not a birther, but that doesn't keep me from laughing at a lame attempt at a sale.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Is that _No, you're not going birther_, or _No, that's not unfortunate_?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Then what do you think Obama meant when he said it was good to be back home in Kenya?

What do you think Michelle meant?

Yeah, you're not a birther.  You just believe he was born in Kenya, that's all


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



That's no, Si Modo's not a birther - he just believes that when the President referred to Kenya as home it meant he was born in Kenya.

Not a birther, just a believer that the prez was born in Kenya.  See?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


LOL.  Sorry, yeah that wasn't clear.  No, I am not going birther.

I believe the man was born here.  I have suspicions about the funding of his higher ed.  I have suspicions that his higher ed is not, nor has it ever been, what he sold it to be.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

8537 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I see my use of "and" has thrown you for a loop.

Here, I'll quote the pertinent part of my answer to you, and let's see if you can find the problem with your post just above.  

".... was born here *and* grew up here says that."

I gave you a hint.  I'm nice that way.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Fair enough. Although I may think your "suspicions" are rather misplaced, you are welcome to them.

At least you're not a birther.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


^
This.

Though the birfers are whack, it's no stretch to imagine little Barry scamming his way through college, leveraging his skin color and foreign residencies to pay his way through the halls of Old Ivy.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


With no objective evidence out there about his academic times, all I have is hearsay.

So, suspicions seem pretty natural.  I got nothin'.  Zip.

Ironic, too, that a person with only months of work record pertinent to the job, never shows transcripts, but sure as hell sold his 'constitutional scholar' and 'intellectual' rhetoric.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

You know, you dishonest hacks crack me up. 

1. Rightwinger asks "Where did Obama say he was Kenyan?" So I posted videos. Hell, I didn't even post the book bio his publisher printed back in the 90's that he approved.

2. Your 'explanation' gets the mocking laughter it deserves, because God knows you fruit loops will say anything to defend the BoiKing.

3. The dreaded 'birther' accusations come flying, because that's the easiest way to stop the conversation without addressing the substance of it.

Now, FOR THE RECORD, I don't know WHERE the motherfucker was born, and I don't really give a shit. It makes not a fuck's worth of difference to me.

I DO want to know if Barry gamed the system at Occidental and Columbia by claiming foreign student status, and I believe that he sealed his records to keep us from finding out. I think Root has a valid point. 

Y'all want Mitt's tax returns, right? We all want Barry's transcripts.

Wanna trade?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



You mean he went for FREE?

He paid back all those student loans when he didnt have to


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Here's the thing - there are nearly endless things that you, me, and everyone else have no objective evidence on. Things that we all take for granted.

I have no objective evidence that Romney _didn't_ spend his entire "missionary" work whoring around Europe. I've never seen any evidence that he isn't the father of over 40 illegitimate children.

The lack of evidence against something isn't a reason to believe it.



> Ironic, too, that a person with only months of work record pertinent to the job, never shows transcripts, but sure as hell sold his 'constitutional scholar' and 'intellectual' rhetoric.



The sum total of _irony_ present in _rhetoric_ from both sides is quite large.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


What student loans?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> You know, you dishonest hacks crack me up.
> 
> 1. Rightwinger asks "Where did Obama say he was Kenyan?" So I posted videos. Hell, I didn't even post the book bio his publisher printed back in the 90's that he  claiming foreign student status,
> 
> trade?



Your video clips and quotes prove lack a basic understanding of the English language

Show where OBAMA ever claimed he was born in Kenya you fucking liar


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

A black muslim exchange student would look very appealing to white liberals at Columbia and Harvard trying to fill their student quotas even if he was just a B/C student. 

Obamination has lived his life with a lower standard for him compared to others and now we see his stupidity in full display.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2012)

Obama told his publisher that he was born in Kenya, did he tell the same to his colleges and Universities?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > You know, you dishonest hacks crack me up.
> ...








You're welcome, you hack bastard!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



What a shit head you are

Some fuck up used the wrong information. Are you really such a simpleton?  Show where OBAMA ever claimed he was born in Kenya


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



The loans that took him till ten years ago to pay off


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama told his publisher that he was born in Kenya, did he tell the same to his colleges and Universities?


How did he get American student loans, claiming he was Indonesian to get grants for foreign students?

He can clear all this up if he would just RELEASE HIS RECORDS!


----------



## Oddball (Aug 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Link or it didn't happen.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama told his publisher that he was born in Kenya, did he tell the same to his colleges and Universities?



Did Breitbart tell you that?  The literary agency tells a different story...

Literary Agent Says 1991 Booklet was a Mistake


----------



## Jackson (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


That is one helluva mistake to overlook...even for Obama.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama told his publisher that he was born in Kenya, did he tell the same to his colleges and Universities?
> ...



Don't go confusing people with facts.  I learned here today that Obama spent 17 years claiming he was from Kenya. Any claims to the contrary are clearly the work of a communist sympathizer.

Not that we're all birthers, you see - we just wonder if the president was born in Kenya dontchaknow?!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama told his publisher that he was born in Kenya, did he tell the same to his colleges and Universities?
> ...



So now they've found someone else to 'fall on their sword' for a 'mistake'...

The ONLY way to clear this up is to RELEASE THE RECORDS!


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

It's quite clear Obamination told colleges he was a foreign black muslim and he also played up his foreign father with his academic credentials to get into schools he didn't belong in.

His academic record is bloated, too good to be true. He doesn't have the IQ to match his college degrees thus why he didn't do shit as a so-called professor at the University of Chicago, a token job for him being black and an Ivy league graduate. 

I've seen people like Obamination in my career field get ahead because someone likes them and soon they are moving up the leadership chain despite being dumber than dirt. They rely on their handlers and co-workers to keep the facade alive until they are exposed like Obamination is exposed now for being a fraud.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Obama: I only paid off my student loans eight years ago | The Ticket - Yahoo! News

How did Romney get through college?

oh yea.....Millionaire daddy paid his way


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

Transcripts, scholarships, aid records...

*RELEASE THE RECORDS!!*


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



WHY should he do that?  Hell, he released his birth certificate BEFORE becoming president and you wingnuts still didn't believe it.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> It's quite clear Obamination told colleges he was a foreign black muslim and he also played up his foreign father with his academic credentials to get into schools he didn't belong in.
> 
> His academic record is bloated, too good to be true. He doesn't have the IQ to match his college degrees thus why he didn't do shit as a so-called professor at the University of Chicago, a token job for him being black and an Ivy league graduate.
> 
> I've seen people like Obamination in my career field get ahead because someone likes them and soon they are moving up the leadership chain despite being dumber than dirt. They rely on their handlers and co-workers to keep the facade alive until they are exposed like Obamination is exposed now for being a fraud.



The Peter Principle...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

All this is just a smokescreen anyway

republicans scampering to cover up the fact that Romney did not pay taxes for ten years


----------



## hortysir (Aug 6, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> ...



Thanks for saving me the trouble


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 6, 2012)

Put up or shut up. IF there were anything about Obama, it would have come out long before now.

He did not really pick his nose? Link:


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

Hmmmm, so someone can run for POTUS and not pay taxes for 10 years, but the IRS run by his opponent does nothing against him.....you're fucking insane.

The IRS is now worried if someone has health insurance, so I'm pretty sure they would be interested if a uber rich white man didn't pay taxes for 10 fucking years.



rightwinger said:


> All this is just a smokescreen anyway
> 
> republicans scampering to cover up the fact that Romney did not pay taxes for ten years


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Obama and Biden have released twelve years of tax returns

President Obama and Vice President Biden: 12 Years of Tax Returns &mdash; Barack Obama


What is Romney trying to hide?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Hmmmm, so someone can run for POTUS and not pay taxes for 10 years, but the IRS run by his opponent does nothing against him.....you're fucking insane.
> 
> The IRS is now worried if someone has health insurance, so I'm pretty sure they would be interested if a uber rich white man didn't pay taxes for 10 fucking years.
> 
> ...



There are countless ways that an "uber rich white man" can end up paying no taxes, completely legally.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

Dumbass, Romney has to file his taxes every year with the IRS....Obamination didn't have to show his college transcripts to anyone under any laws and he won't for numerous reasons.



LilOlLady said:


> Put up or shut up. IF there were anything about Obama, it would have come out long before now.
> 
> He did not really pick his nose? Link:


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe there is *somehing much bigger than how much taxes he paid or did not pay *in Romney tax records.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHwJSI7afiU]Nothing to hide? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But after college while he and Ann were figuring out their lives, Mitt ALMOST had to sell off some stock in order to fund their lifestyle.

Oh teh horra!  Can you imagine!? Having to sell your inherited stock in order to pay the rent?  It's an impoverished comi-tragedy, I tell ya!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Hmmmm, so someone can run for POTUS and not pay taxes for 10 years, but the IRS run by his opponent does nothing against him.....you're fucking insane.
> 
> The IRS is now worried if someone has health insurance, so I'm pretty sure they would be interested if a uber rich white man didn't pay taxes for 10 fucking years.
> 
> ...



You don't think you are legally allowed to not pay taxes?

Why did Multimillionaire Willard not have to pay taxes?

What is he hiding?  Obama released his taxes 

Where are your tax returns Willard?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, so the truth bubbles to the top.

You want to pick apart his deductions, etc which are LEGAL. 

You want to make him the boogeyman to idiots that dropped out of junior high school and now shovel shit for a living hoping that means votes for Obamination.

Obamination made millions with books about his egomaniac self and his wife made a 6 figure salary sitting on some bogus hospital board that dumped ER patients on other hospitals....oh, but you're interested in Bain Capital and Romney making money creating jobs.



theDoctorisIn said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, so someone can run for POTUS and not pay taxes for 10 years, but the IRS run by his opponent does nothing against him.....you're fucking insane.
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

8537 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Hiding out in France to avoid being drafted can get expensive


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Hmmmm, so someone can run for POTUS and not pay taxes for 10 years, but the IRS run by his opponent does nothing against him.....you're fucking insane.


It's not illegal to fail to pay taxes for 10 years if you don't owe any.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> I believe there is *somehing much bigger than how much taxes he paid or did not pay *in Romney tax records.



And I believe Barry Soetoro got aid as a foreign student while at Occidental and Columbia.

Wanna trade records? I think Mitt might go for it, at least his tax shenanigans were LEGAL...


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, the struggle...


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

We understand you're jealous.

You failed in life, deal with it.



rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, so someone can run for POTUS and not pay taxes for 10 years, but the IRS run by his opponent does nothing against him.....you're fucking insane.
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2012)

Where are Mitts tax returns?


America wants to know


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Where are Mitts tax returns?
> 
> 
> America wants to know



In the same stack of papers that holds Barry's transcripts...


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

I actually think there's a less sinister and more broad reason Romney won't release his taxes:  Because showing them would give most Americans a peak into the deductions, exemptions, offshore accounts, tax havens etc...that most uber-rich take advantage of.  It would demonstrate for all to see just how many loopholes are afforded the very wealthy, killing any plan such as Romney's to reduce taxes on the wealthiest Americans at the expense of the middle class.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


The few examples you posted were alluding to proving a negative.

I'm not asking that anyone prove a negative, not even Obama.  

I AM asking that he support his claim.  The burden it on him - he has made the claims.

Until he does, I don't believe any of it.  And, the funny thing is, I actually bought it from him....never suspected that he didn't have the academic experience that he said he had.

But, then, this "constitutional scholar" started doing some of THE most moronic things I have seen done by a POTUS in a long time. 

Anyway, I sidetrack.  He made the claim, the burden is on HIM to support it.

Combined with the fact that he only has a few months of experience, no offense, but only fools trust that new hires with no experience have the education they say - transcripts are it, if there is little to no experience.

I really don't see how this is confusing so many.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

The IRS has Romney's tax returns.

Columbia and Harvard, two private universities have Obamination's academic records. 

The IRS can throw Romney in jail for fraud, whereas Harvard and Columbia wouldn't want to prove Obamination is a fraud because they sell his attendance for future students.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'll continue one of my previous hypothetical situations:

_Romney has made the claim that he spent that time in Europe doing missionary work, so he's the one who has to back it up. Until then, I don't have any reason not to believe that he spent that time gambling and whoring in Bratislava._

My point is more along these lines, though: The fact that you disagree with what Obama has done is not "evidence" that _Obama pretended to be foreign to get into Columbia_.

There's literally not a single piece of evidence that even implies that he did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> 
> Obama's College Classmate: The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia
> 
> ...



I think there's an issue of relevence here.  

ROmney is a rich guy who has benefited from the tax laws.  We have a right to know how much before we put him in a position, and frankly, his lack of candor is rather disturbing.  

Frankly, I can't think of a thing that might be in Obama's College Records that would be relevent in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


I guess if missionary work done in 1966 is all that pertinent to the job, then yeah, you sure can believe that.  So can I.

I wouldn't care.

I DO care that Obama provide the most basic docs for a professional job - transcripts -  ESPECIALLY one where that was his selling point.

I don't hire anyone without transcripts.  And, when I worked for the US government, they would never hire me without transcripts.  He works for the US government...

Well, he works for ALL Americans, not just Democrats.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Nice.
> 
> From the link....
> 
> ...



Romney won't go there... He immediately opens himself up to charges of racism if he does. 

"Oh, Obama couldn't possibly have gotten there on his merits... he's black!" 

Let's say he was the worst college student, ever.   

So what? 

College becomes pretty much irrelevent after your first job. How many 51 year old job applicants put their college career first on their resume?


----------



## P@triot (Aug 6, 2012)

Why is it even legal for him to seal these records?!?! He's the fucking President of the United States - we have a right to know ALL of the facts so we don't elect a radical marxist like we did.

The fact that NOBODY at Columbia ever heard of him is earth shattering. This man was NOT a US citizen, and I'm betting there is proof in those records.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

GWB released his.  Is Obama afraid that his grades won't measure up in comparison?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



















			
				theDoctorisIn said:
			
		

> My point is more along these lines, though: The fact that you disagree with what Obama has done is not "evidence" that Obama pretended to be foreign to get into Columbia.
> 
> There's literally not a single piece of evidence that even implies that he did.



And that line of reasoning can also be employed in discussing Romney's taxes, can it not?


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Why is it even legal for him to seal these records?!?! He's the fucking President of the United States - we have a right to know ALL of the facts so we don't elect a radical marxist like we did.
> 
> The fact that NOBODY at Columbia ever heard of him is earth shattering. This man was NOT a US citizen, and I'm betting there is proof in those records.


While I don't agree that he is not a citizen, he IS the employee of ALL Americans.  And, government employees must provide transcripts.

It's simple.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 6, 2012)

Uh idiot, if Obamination lied about his US citizenship to the US voters or his colleges, then he is a fraud....a criminal. If he got student aid based on lies given to those colleges then he is a criminal.

Maybe he had some white liberals that paid his way through college i.e. his handlers today that brought him through Chicago politics. That shady background would also cause voters to question who he is. 

The IRS has never indicted Romney so there isn't shit in his tax records. He is just smart enough to know that the liberal media will play up his wealth line by line if he is dumb enough to play into the trap.

It's not surprising an idiot like you is following along like a typical liberal twit. 



JoeB131 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


There is no evidence, period. Nothing.  Nada.  Zip.  Rien.  But, _ipse dixit_.  That's nothing.  

He made the claim.  The burden is on him to prove it.  The burden is never on me or anyone else to disprove it.  

Burden.  Simple logic.  Founding principle of our nation of Law.

He is, and has been, shirking burden.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Why is it even legal for him to seal these records?!?! He's the fucking President of the United States - we have a right to know ALL of the facts so we don't elect a radical marxist like we did.
> 
> The fact that NOBODY at Columbia ever heard of him is earth shattering. This man was NOT a US citizen, and I'm betting there is proof in those records.



All college records are confidential and sealed, as they should be. That's the law.  

Exactly what do you think is in his college records that proves he's a "Marxist"?  (A "Marxist" being anyone who doesn't think we should feed Poor People to Dressage Horses, apparently.) 

Honestly, right wing crap I wrote in college I would be genuinely embarrased by now. "OH, Jesus, did I write that. I was really full of it back then." (I'm only a year younger than the President, BTW). 

Mitt, on the other hand, has offered his business stewardship as his main qualification.  Except he's being shifty on parts of it.  WHen did he leave Bain? What Bain decisions was he involved in? How much would he personally benefit from tax laws he's advocating?  His tax records would answer a lot of those questions, and the fact he isn't doing what Republican and Democratic contenders have done for years (including his own father) indicates he doesn't like those answers.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The question of whether or not Obama should release his college records is not what I'm talking about. 

I see nothing wrong about asking Obama to release his college records - not that I think he should, or will. 

It boils down to politics - is it in Obama's best interest, election-wise, to release his college records? Will it cause a net gain in votes? 

The answer is No, of course. It's a no-win situation for him, which is exactly why that particular talking point has been pushed so far, and why he can't, and won't respond to it.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it even legal for him to seal these records?!?! He's the fucking President of the United States - we have a right to know ALL of the facts so we don't elect a radical marxist like we did.
> ...


Transcripts are sealed.  He can unseal them.  So could I when I got my government job (no longer there).

I certainly didn't have to.  But, if I wanted the job, I sure as hell did.

He works for us, ALL Americans.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Feel free to find a post of mine where I've called for Romney to release his tax records.

And there's no reason to think that picture was taken in France, or that he wasn't on his way to the whorehouse on that bicycle.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Uh idiot, if Obamination lied about his US citizenship to the US voters or his colleges, then he is a fraud....a criminal. If he got student aid based on lies given to those colleges then he is a criminal.
> 
> Maybe he had some white liberals that paid his way through college i.e. his handlers today that brought him through Chicago politics. That shady background would also cause voters to question who he is.
> 
> ...



Never said Romney didn't follow the law.  But saying Romney did nothing wrong on his taxes is like saying O.J. is an innocent man.  Legally and technically correct, but not really. 

The theory that he had to claim to be a foreign student in the 1980's is laughable. I went to college in the 1980's, and frankly, the paperwork they go through was insane.  Knew a gal from India who was here on a scholarship, until her parents pulled her home for the arranged marriage.  

No president has handed over his college records. All of them but Romney have handed over their tax records.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it even legal for him to seal these records?!?! He's the fucking President of the United States - we have a right to know ALL of the facts so we don't elect a radical marxist like we did.
> ...



Joe, can you show me a Presidential candidate in the last 30 years that DIDN'T release their college records OTHER than Obama?

And again, it's not about what he did or didn't write, it's about who he said he was at the time. Did he get aid as a foreign student? I think he did, and that is FRAUD!


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I see no evidence those pictures are (1) real, (2) taken in France or (3) include Mitt Romney.

Sorry, we need stronger evidence to prove he was in France during the time he was eligible to be drafted into the war he protested FOR, the Vietnam war.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


It sure is politics.

He got a pass not being vetted last election....don't know why, exactly....maybe just the fact that he wasn't Bush.

That's not going to work, this time.  Folks are demanding that the non-vetted POTUS finally be vetted.

If he thinks resisting such a thing is going to win those "he's not Bush" votes again, then good luck to him.  No one ever said politics isn't gambling.  So, let's see what gamble he takes.

I wouldn't advise it.  But, I doubt he would listen to me.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



If they all did so, I'd be interested in seeing someone post Bush's transcripts from both Harvard and Yale as well as Dole's.

And Clinton's.

And Gores.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The only people demanding to see Obama's college records _aren't going to vote for him anyway_.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 6, 2012)

Pure BS from well known, totally discredited Pubcrappemeister. Fit only for tinfoil Pub dupes.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Don't know about that.  As I said, if he thinks he can still get the "he's not Bush" votes that won the election for him last time, then sure.

At this point, that novelty is beyond stale.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

rdean said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> ...


Ah, so many enemies, so little time...


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 6, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Pure BS from well known, totally discredited Pubcrappemeister. Fit only for tinfoil Pub dupes.


Freedombecki's unspin machine interpretation: OMG, conservatives really are winning. - the sky is falling - How many 4-letter words can I cram into one insult? /spin


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Joe, can you show me a Presidential candidate in the last 30 years that DIDN'T release their college records OTHER than Obama?
> 
> And again, it's not about what he did or didn't write, it's about who he said he was at the time. Did he get aid as a foreign student? I think he did, and that is FRAUD!



How about Reagan?  Can you find  his transcripts on line?  I just tried and couldn't. 


Another of those personal anecdotes that drive people crazy. When I was involved in student politics at UIC in the 1980's, we were in the middle of a dispute with the language departments about what the requirement should be.  

My language in college was German, and I thoroughly sucked at it. It's a tough language, but I thought I'd have an easy time of it because my Dad was fluent, but then he went up and died of lung cancer in 1981.  So I really struggled with it, and even though I got A's and B's in my major and minor (History and PolSci) I got C's and D's in German.  

Well, heaven forbid some student tells them that a year of languages you'll never use again is enough. They had their 2 year requirement keeping them all in jobs, and they weren't going to let some peasent student tell them. So they tried to leak my grades to the Student Newspaper. 

Didn't work. The Newspaper tipped me off this happened, and when I confronted the Dean of Student Affairs, a formal apology was issued. 

Now, I was really nothing more than a loud mouth kid in college.  Do you really think if there was something truly damning in Obama's College transcripts, someone would have leaked them by now?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

8537 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Your request, minus Clinton, is available here... Dig this: Media actually probed other candidates


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



It's late in the cycle. 90% of Americans have already made a decision as to who they're planning to vote for.

How many people in that 10% do you think care about his college records?

Do you think releasing his records will cause anyone to change their vote to him?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 6, 2012)

> Q: Are Obamas early records sealed?
> 
> A: No. Many records that presidential candidates dont ordinarily release do remain confidential, but they are not sealed by a court. The 16 claims in a widely distributed graphic are mostly false or distorted.



FactCheck.org : Obamas Sealed Records


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Not a one of these had a full transcript... Some didn't mention transcripts at all...


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


In a tight race, 10% is everything.  Hell, 1% is everything.

Personally, I know the transcripts issue is not going away.  The opposition is not going to let that one slide.....again.  So, the issue is probably not so much the content of the transcripts, but the principle of his releasing them....willingness to actually BE vetted this time.

It's a gamble.  You'll bet on the ball falling on red, and I'll bet on it falling on black and the pot is unknown....

What Obama bets on remains to be seen.

But, this is not going away.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I think releasing his records will expose him as someone who lied about his birthplace to get scholastic aid, a felony.

Or he got the aid legitimately as a foreign student and lied to get elected President.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



The full transcripts were 'not available online.' I think you'll find most of them available in their respective Presidential libraries.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You "think" that?

Why?

What else does your magic crystal ball tell you?


----------



## earthling01 (Aug 6, 2012)

Romney is scared to death of releasing his tax records afraid that people will see the real man behind the lies. It would be political suicide to do so.

I seriously doubt the claims that Obama was a foreign student at Harvard. He would have both a foreign passport and an I-20 issued by the U.S Customs Office. Something that huge would be too conspicuous to cover up. It would have undoubtedly leaked out by now.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Well, I don't believe those are the only two options, but if he DOESN'T release them and if this doesn't go away, yeah....I bet a lot will think that way, too.  At least enough..........

That is why this is not going away.  He has to figure out which is more damaging.  The content of the transcripts or the belief of what the unreleased content shows.

Politics and gambling.  This won't go away.


----------



## earthling01 (Aug 6, 2012)

Not "Harvard", should have typed "Columbia" above. 
My bad!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 6, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Because nothing less explains the need to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on attorneys to keep them private. 

Personally, I think he scammed the system for the foreign aid money myself...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Obama hasn't spent any money on lawyers to "keep them private".

They stay "private" unless he releases them. His lawyers don't need to "keep them private".


----------



## healthmyths (Aug 7, 2012)

Romney has NOTHING to gain by releasing tax returns UNLESS Obama agrees to release transcripts.
Since Mr. Root and the 400 surveyed Columbia classmates also have problems remembering Barry, Romney can milk this forever ..as he SHOULD!

When you read the article and the CV of Root it is much harder to believe Romney has more to fear then Obama does!  I mean after all I went to a school with 26,000 students and I can have a half a dozen or more vouch I went to school there.

Now with Columbia having approximately 4,500 students TODAY how difficult must it be to find 400 that can vouch for Barry???


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Si modo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I hope not.  Any examination of the candidate's past only favors the incumbent (hence--he's been vetted before and won the election easily).  Bring it on.

Cute dog.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 7, 2012)

Speaking of scandal...

The Washington Post is reporting that back in 2010, Obama advisor David Plouffe accepted a $100,000 speaking engagement from a subsidiary of a company in business with Iran.

Funny how the left demonizes business but is more than happy to take obscene amounts of money from it...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Really? When? I haven't seen it, and neither has anyone else. Questions remain unanswered, save for their dismissal as 'irrelevant' and 'unworthy of response'.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 7, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



My bad, I got them confused with his Birth Certificate...LOL!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



No, the birth certificate stays private too. Obama has paid no money to any lawyers to "seal" his birth certificate either.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Freewill said:


> I would think that a black man at Columbia at that time would be unique and easy to remember.



Even if we take this as true, and it's highly suspect as it is, why should anyone assume that "that random black guy" from some point in their history was Obama?

I remember back in high school there were these two Puerto Rican girls.  They were the only Puerto Ricans in the entire school.  Sure, they stood out of that reason and I distinctly remember their existence.  But if either one of them walked up to me right now, I wouldn't have the slightest knowledge as to who they were.  If either of them were to be elected President, I wouldn't have the slightest clue that I went to school with them.


----------



## earthling01 (Aug 7, 2012)

OK, I'll play along...

How about both men present their past documents simultaneously?

Here is my logic:

1. Clearly, Romney is scared sh#tless of what will happen if his pre-2010 tax documents go public. *Mark my words; this represents the meltdown of the Romney campaign--whether he releases the documents or not.* He obviously has something he needs to hide and has made every effort to push the issue under the rug. If Romney has nothing to hide, then why not show us those docs? It's a presidential "credential" as far as I'm concerned...

2. Although I have not heard any serious news media address the Columbia transcripts issue (and no, I would not consider FOX a serious news agency, c'mon...), I am willing to bet it's another baseless Right wing-nut conspiracy.  

The Right could certainly take this ball and run with it, but so far, they have not. I for one would love to see if Obama is hiding something. Bring it on!

3. I believe this will go the way of the Birther issue. But hey, I could be wrong. I will admit I'm wrong if there is something fishy about Obama's education.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

The phony birther issue is all wingnuts have, because there are zero education requirements to be president.

Birthers remind me of that old Timex watch commercial: _"It takes a licking and keeps on ticking"_


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 7, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Then who IS paying them? Lawyers don't work for free, you know...


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

8537 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > 8537 said:
> ...



Translation:

I'm not a birther, I don't believe he was born in Kenya, I know damn well he was born in the US.  But I hates the Obama so much, I'll say anything just to have an excuse to criticize him.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

FactCheck.org : Obama at Columbia University


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 7, 2012)

earthling01 said:


> OK, I'll play along...
> 
> How about both men present their past documents simultaneously?
> 
> ...



Have you ever wondered WHY you don't hear about this stuff from the MSM? They won't touch ANY of it with a 10 foot pole! The VAST majority of people in the US have NO IDEA that Obama lived in Indonesia as a child or that he attended Muslim schools there for 5 years. They don't know about his relationship with Frank Marshall Davis, or even WHO he is.

Any other Presidential candidate gets a probe shoved up their ass but Obama gets a total pass.

Why?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

> My first reaction to this email was that this is just another crazy Internet rumor.  I mean, if President Obama didn't really go to Columbia, wouldn't it have come out during the campaign? So I did a little research and here's what I found.
> 
> If Obama's classmates don't remember him, it might be because he only attended Columbia for two years before graduating.  He transferred from Occidental College in California before his junior year.  At Columbia, he lived off-campus.  He also spent most of his time studying.  "Mostly, my years at Columbia were an intense period of study," Obama told Columbia College Today in 2005. "When I transferred, I decided to buckle down and get serious. I spent a lot of time in the library. I didn't socialize that much. I was like a monk."  Read the whole thing here: Columbia College Today
> 
> ...



More: Email: Evidence Of Obama's Past | Media Matters Action Network


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Bush was Ivy League educated, and he has the IQ of a hamster.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

"It's Not A Lie If You Believe It": Wayne Allyn Root Fabricates Seinfeld Quote To Attack Obama | Blog | Media Matters for America


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

> Finally, it should be noted that the source of this rumor is Wayne Allyn Root, who was the Libertarian nominee for Vice President. He made similar claims in an interview with Reason magazine, saying that "maybe" Obama "was involved in some sort of black radical politics." Clearly, Root has political motivation to try to make Obama look bad. Wayne Allyn Root's Million-Dollar Challenge - Reason.com



Wayne Allyn Root is not a nice person...


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

> Root is no fan of the Democratic nominee: "A vote for Obama is four years of Karl Marx, and no one should be happy about that," he told us and a few genial young libertarian activists over cocktails. "He's a communist! I don't care what anybody says. The guy's a communist.... And his mother was a card-carrying communist, and he says she's the most important person in his entire life; he learned everything from her."
> 
> But the thing Root really wanted to talk about was Obama's grades. Specifically, he was willing to bet a million dollars that he earned a better grade point average at Columbia than his old classmate, and that the only reason Obama went on to Harvard Law School was the color of his skin.
> 
> Some excerpts from the conversation:



More: Wayne Allyn Root's Million-Dollar Challenge - Reason.com

Sounds like Root is bitter and pissed that Obama got into Harvard and he didn't.  Root sounds as nutty and bitter as Alan Keyes - another jealous Obama hater.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 7, 2012)

Yet, no transcripts....the ONLY credible record of academic attendance.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...



I agree... but anyone with a reasonable intellect has said that the birthers are on the wrong track. It's his college records that he's afraid of.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > Root is no fan of the Democratic nominee: "A vote for Obama is four years of Karl Marx, and no one should be happy about that," he told us and a few genial young libertarian activists over cocktails. "He's a communist! I don't care what anybody says. The guy's a communist.... And his mother was a card-carrying communist, and he says she's the most important person in his entire life; he learned everything from her."
> >
> > But the thing Root really wanted to talk about was Obama's grades. Specifically, he was willing to bet a million dollars that he earned a better grade point average at Columbia than his old classmate, and that the only reason Obama went on to Harvard Law School was the color of his skin.
> >
> ...



Such a hack, you are, Lackie. You'll run around screaming like a banshee about any gossip about Romney... and yet, when the shoe is on the other foot... that's 'jealous Obama haters'.  On the bright side, the liberals could use more examples of total fucking stupid... you are serving your masters well.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bush was Ivy League educated, and he has the IQ of a hamster.
> ...


----------



## jgarden (Aug 7, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> 
> Obama's College Classmate: The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia
> 
> ...


*I was wondering how long it would take before the Republicans would start "swiftboating" Obama!*


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

John McCain and Hillary Clinton thoroughly vetted Obama, including education history, and found nothing there they could use against him.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

jgarden said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> ...









Right-Wing Plan for Defeating Obama: Gin Up the Hate | Alternet


----------



## Si modo (Aug 7, 2012)

And yet, no transcripts, which are the ONLY credible record of attendance.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

According to the U.S. Constitution, Obama doesn't even need kindergarten transcripts.


----------



## jgarden (Aug 7, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Here is the real truth of why Dirty Harry will outright lie about Romney, as if anyone with half a brain didn't already know.
> 
> Obama's College Classmate: &#8216;The Obama Scandal Is at Columbia&#8217;
> 
> ...


****************************************************************************************************


> George Romney's Biographer Recalls Father And Son
> Aug 6, 2012
> 
> In 1966, George Romney released 12 years of personal tax returns in a move that would set the precedent of transparency for presidential candidates for generations to come &#8212; and eventually haunt his son, Mitt, as he tried to keep his own finances locked down while he sought the presidency decades later.
> ...


*Even George Romney, Mitt's father, didn't think that releasing 12 years of personal tax returns was "baseless," but an opportunity to demonstrate "transparency."*


----------



## Si modo (Aug 7, 2012)

According the federal regulations for US government employees, he does.  He claimed he has higher ed, he has to prove it....with transcripts.

And, he has never provided them.  Hmmm.

And, this isn't going away.

He can produce them and shut folks up.

Or, he can not do so, and folks will assume what they show is not a good thing.



The non-vetted POTUS will not slide this election.  This is not going away.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Si modo (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh, well.

Regardless, Obama better produce his transcripts.  Based on his performance in office and his unconstitutional actions, fewer and fewer are even believing he has any higher ed.

Maybe he'll be smart...for once...and release them.

(Well, he WAS smart one time....he got out of the military's way for one mission.)


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 7, 2012)

Birthers Go After Obama's College Transcripts 

Birthers Also Want Obama's School Grades to Prove Something or Other | Jillian Rayfield | Politics News | Rolling Stone

Move Over Birthers, Meet the Transcripters | Loop21


----------



## Si modo (Aug 7, 2012)

Still, there is no reason for anyone to believe that Obama even went to higher ed......no transcripts/.

I bet he is afraid that his grades won't be as "stellar" as George W. Bush's grades, that is, IF he went to any higher ed.

We have no transcripts.

He really needs to release them....fewer and fewer are believing he went to school.  And the longer he lets it go, even when he releases them, there will still be issues.

Take his BC, for example.

Damage control....he needs to address that.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oddball said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Now we have a claim that Obama spent 17 years saying he was from Kenya!
> ...



Wow it's pretty sad that your desperation to defend Romney (hahahahaha) has made you go full birfer.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 7, 2012)

To all you tards whining about transcripts:

Has Romney released his own yet?

Or are you guys still leglessly trying to create a false equivalency as a distraction from Romney's tax problem?


----------



## Claudette (Aug 7, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Your right there. 

Just the fact that he sealed all his college transcripts should speak volumes to anyone who isn't an Obamabot. 

No one and I mean No one seals record for no reason. 

Why did Barry seal his?? Big question and one we will probably never get an answer to.


----------



## editec (Aug 7, 2012)

Smell the desperation?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Speaking of scandal...
> 
> The Washington Post is reporting that back in 2010, Obama advisor David Plouffe accepted a $100,000 speaking engagement from a subsidiary of a company in business with Iran.
> 
> Funny how the left demonizes business but is more than happy to take obscene amounts of money from it...



So did one of Romney's aides...  

Besides, I thought you mutants didn't consider $100,000 a big deal when it was Romney's salary for not really being in charge of Bain after 1999.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 7, 2012)

editec said:


> Smell the desperation?



LOL Who's desperate?? Wouldn't be Barry now would it? Wonder if he'll unseal those sealed transcripts and let the American people see what he's desperate to hide?? 

Kinda funny you don't think its odd that he sealed all his transcripts. If Romney did the same you'd be screaming like a stuck pig.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 7, 2012)

Claudette said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Smell the desperation?
> ...



Speaking of Romney's transcripts, where are they?

I mean, you guys wouldn't be demanding Obama's college transcripts as a defense against calls for Romney's tax returns when Romney himself hasn't even released his own college transcripts, would you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

Claudette said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Smell the desperation?
> ...



Has Romney released his transcripts?  

I mean, he went to Brigham "we do them" Young Unversity, where he took such exciting courses as "Magic Underwear and You 101" and "Just because we a single shred of evidence of Nephites doesn't mean they weren't here 345"  

Seriously, I'm always amused what you guys think you'll find in the transcripts?  You live in a world where Obama was created in a secret lab in Keyna by George Soros to bring socialism or something...


----------



## copsnrobbers (Aug 7, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...




Ok, so lets water board him.. then deport him.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 7, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



It would take waterboarding for Obama to release his college records.  Why is that?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> According to the U.S. Constitution, Obama doesn't even need kindergarten transcripts.



so this same constitution requires Romney to reveal even more tax returns?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



And apparently 69,000,000 voters put whatever questions you say are out there aside and pulled a lever next to his name...  

Obama has a good record to run on; not great but good.  Certainly he's done well enough to make any discussion about college grades irrelevant.  But hell, if you want to delve into the past of these two candidates, I'm comfortable with that.  The Governor has allowed the tax issue to become a megaton style blast that will drown out his message for a week or two.  

He' running out of weeks in case you didn't know.  Bring it on.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

8537 said:


> I actually think there's a less sinister and more broad reason Romney won't release his taxes:  Because showing them would give most Americans a peak into the deductions, exemptions, offshore accounts, tax havens etc...that most uber-rich take advantage of.  It would demonstrate for all to see just how many loopholes are afforded the very wealthy, killing any plan such as Romney's to reduce taxes on the wealthiest Americans at the expense of the middle class.



Agree. The timing is catastrophic for Republicans

At a time when they are fighting to get tax reductions extended for the wealthy, Romney coming in with a series of tax returns at 5% effective rate will kill them

How can they justify extending lower tax rates for the wealthy when their standard bearer pays so little?

Mitt will be the poster child for why we need to raise taxes on the wealthy


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually think there's a less sinister and more broad reason Romney won't release his taxes:  Because showing them would give most Americans a peak into the deductions, exemptions, offshore accounts, tax havens etc...that most uber-rich take advantage of.  It would demonstrate for all to see just how many loopholes are afforded the very wealthy, killing any plan such as Romney's to reduce taxes on the wealthiest Americans at the expense of the middle class.
> ...



That is precisely the point the President makes in the last frame of the video...

Obama Criticizes Romney Jobs Record In New Ad - YouTube


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

Claudette said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



What possible reason is there to see college transcripts?

Is it to see whether he graduated?
Is it to see whether he is qualified to be President?

It has already been established that he has graduated and is currently serving

No, the true reason Republicans want his transcripts is to appease the birther crowd and pick at what courses he took and what grades he received

Its giving Republicans a stick to beat you with

And no....its not the same as Mitts tax returns


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

Can someone please post the actual transcripts of GHW Bush, GW Bush, Bill Clinton, Dick Cheney, Sarah Palin, John McCain, Bob Dole or any other recent candidate for the highest offices in the land?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> According to the U.S. Constitution, Obama doesn't even need kindergarten transcripts.



By that same token, Romney needs to release NO tax returns...


----------



## 007 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > According to the U.S. Constitution, Obama doesn't even need kindergarten transcripts.
> ...



And by doing so, he's mired in speculation about what he is hiding from his own party.  Brilliant strategy.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Where are Mitts tax returns?
> 
> 
> America wants to know



Where are the fucking jobs?

THAT is what America really wants to know.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Tax returns for transcripts, straight across....

69 million people aren't voting for 'not Bush' this time around...


----------



## Jackson (Aug 7, 2012)

hortysir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where are Mitts tax returns?
> ...



Can I know where the jobs are and why Obama can't be vetted?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 7, 2012)

8537 said:


> Can someone please post the actual transcripts of GHW Bush, GW Bush, Bill Clinton, Dick Cheney, Sarah Palin, John McCain, Bob Dole or any other recent candidate for the highest offices in the land?


We got enough of Chimpola's and McLoser's college transcripts to know that the former was a C student frat boy and the latter was a hard drinking party animal, who finished next-to-last in his graduating class.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

hortysir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where are Mitts tax returns?
> ...



In China and Mexico where Mitt sent them..  



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7_EJLBU400]"Rafalca Romney" -- 30 second TV ad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Romney is damned if he does, damned if he doesn't

While nobody outside of FoxNation gives a shit about Obamas undergraduate records from 30 years ago, Where Romney gets his money, whom he is indebted to, what deductions he takes and his effective tax rate are relative to his candidacy and his political platform


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oddball said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please post the actual transcripts of GHW Bush, GW Bush, Bill Clinton, Dick Cheney, Sarah Palin, John McCain, Bob Dole or any other recent candidate for the highest offices in the land?
> ...



That just tells me the meaningless of college transcripts.  

McCain finished near the bottom of his graduating class at Anapolis. If his father and grandfather weren't Admirals, he probably wouldn't have done that well. 

But when he was in the service, he showed uncommon bravery most of us would never have under the same circumstances.  We'd have all cried like little girls if we got tortured at the Hanoi Hilton.  He turned down an offer for early release because it was a propaganda move by the enemy.  

(Keep in mind, this is when Mitt was in France annoying French folks with the book of Mormon.) 

Then he went on to be a Captain and then a Congressman and Senator.  

Now, not always a fan of John McCain, but I voted for him in 2008 and think he's a good man. Romney isn't fit to carry his breifcase, and really, neither is Obama, for that matter.


----------



## naturegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Obama is hiding something, plain and simple.  Why else would he have so many records sealed??  Can someone please enlighten me as to why he did this??

I want to know how a "poor" black guy with mediocre grades went to Harvard.  What is the "most transparent", ever, president hiding??  

Romney will play his trump card when necessary, Obama...........he doesn't have one, he's holding a Joker.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Obama is hiding something, plain and simple.  Why else would he have so many records sealed??  Can someone please enlighten me as to why he did this??
> 
> I want to know how a "poor" black guy with mediocre grades went to Harvard.  What is the "most transparent", ever, president hiding??
> 
> Romney will play his trump card when necessary, Obama...........he doesn't have one, he's holding a Joker.



Obama and Biden have released eleven years of tax returns

Where are Mitts?

Even his own father released 20 years of returns when he ran for President


----------



## hortysir (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



One single private citizen is responsible for all of our job losses?

WOW!!

Thanks for that


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Is it true that Romney claims his wonder horse as a therapeutic medical expense for his wife?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oddball said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please post the actual transcripts of GHW Bush, GW Bush, Bill Clinton, Dick Cheney, Sarah Palin, John McCain, Bob Dole or any other recent candidate for the highest offices in the land?
> ...



I'll take that as a "no."

Thanks for proving my point, Tom.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> I want to know how a "poor" black guy with mediocre grades went to Harvard.



Yes, of course - you just can' figure out how a poor black guy could get into Harvard.

It couldn't be...wait for it now...hard work?  Nah, he's a poor black guy afterall!


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 7, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> ...


What I find much more interesting is just how gullible you have to be to swallow this GOP hate radio bullshit, and just how much more stupid you have to be to mindlessly parrot it in a public forum!!!


----------



## paperview (Aug 7, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


>





> This is an example of mostly old baloney in a new casing. It mainly  recycles years-old falsehoods and insinuations, most of which we covered long ago, in connection with an earlier viral email.
> But with President Barack Obamas reelection campaign heating up, this new graphic has appeared on countless anti-Obama websites and in viral emails like the one weve reprinted here. Very little that it contains is new, and the old falsehoods have not improved with age.
> *Nothing Sealed*​ The idea that _any_ Obama record is sealed is a falsehood, to start. The word sealed when applied to documents  ordinarily refers to records that would normally be public, but that a  judge has ruled cannot be released without the courts permission.  Common examples of truly sealed documents include records of crimes committed as a juvenile or records of adoptions. None of the claims in this message refers to records actually sealed in that usual sense.
> In some cases, the records this  screed claims are sealed are actually public, and open for anyone to  see. Other supposedly sealed records are normally private documents  that Obama hasnt released  and that other presidential candidates  havent released either.
> ...


FactCheck.org : Obama&#8217;s &#8216;Sealed&#8217; Records


----------



## naturegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Obama's grades were horrible, he almost flunked out of college.  

He started a huge mess in a frat house because they wouldn't let him join, the frat house was suspended.  That article written at Occidental wasn't his, his roommate wrote it.  

Now prove any of this isn't true.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Obama's grades were horrible, he almost flunked out of college.
> 
> He started a huge mess in a frat house because they wouldn't let him join, the frat house was suspended.  That article written at Occidental wasn't his, his roommate wrote it.
> 
> Now prove any of this isn't true.



^The rightwing in a nutshell.

Nice work.  Have I mentioned that Mitt Romney went to France to bang euros instead of going to Vietnam?


----------



## paperview (Aug 7, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> ...



Another lie by the unspooled nutcakes on the right.



> Those who have attested to having daily personal experience with him during his time at that school include:
> 
> 
> Friend and roommate Sohale Siddiqi, whom the Associated Press located and interviewed in May 2008.
> ...



snopes.com: Barack Obama at Columbia

Here...more proof Wayne Root is an idiot:

An article by Barack Obama published in the 

10 March 1983 edition of Columbia's _Sundial_ school magazine.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Aug 7, 2012)

Jackson said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



His mouth is like a crabs asshole.. It's water tight but only for a minute or two.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Michael L. Baron, who taught the year-long honors seminar in American Foreign Policy that Barack Obama took during his senior year at Columbia and recalled in an NBC interview Obama's "easily acing" the class and receiving an A for his senior paper on the topic of nuclear negotiations with the Soviet Union.



Impossible!  I learned right here on this message board that Obama was a poor black kid who got terrible grades.


----------



## naturegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

8537 said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's grades were horrible, he almost flunked out of college.
> ...



^^^ This shows how the liberal left will believe anything their messiah says.  Blinded by hypocrisy.    

You know Obama never joined the armed services.  Who wrote college papers condemning war or wrote a book bragging about smoking dope and snorting cocaine??

Nice work, why won't he release his college records??  Yea, the most transparent President, ever!!


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 7, 2012)

syrenn said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


When caught lying, CON$ervoFascists simply lie some more!
Thank you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5m6YFBcixo]Obama&#39;s Campaign for President of the Harvard Law Review - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Obama's grades were horrible, he almost flunked out of college.
> 
> He started a huge mess in a frat house because they wouldn't let him join, the frat house was suspended.  That article written at Occidental wasn't his, his roommate wrote it.
> 
> Now prove any of this isn't true.



Easy

He graduated near the top of his class from Harvard Law School


----------



## naturegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's grades were horrible, he almost flunked out of college.
> ...



And you know this how??  Oh snap, he told us that....^^^see what I mean.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


And yet, no transcripts which are the ONLY credible proof of even attendance.

What could possibly be so secret?

His grades aren't anywhere near as "stellar" as George W. Bush's?

That he didn't attend at all?

That he gamed the foreign student aid system?

That he gamed the university?

Any is possible, and the more he refuses, the more probable any of these become.

This is not going away.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...



Harvard told us that


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Only on FoxNews


----------



## paperview (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...


"It was as a law student that Obama first made history&#8212;and national  headlines&#8212;when he was elected the first black president of the Harvard  Law Review in the spring of 1990. And as a law student, Obama met many  professors and classmates who would prove helpful in his meteoric  political rise from state senator to president of the United States in  five years. Each seems to have a story about how much Obama stood  out...." Obama first made history at HLS

"As the decade progressed, the most impressive student I had ever taught  was quietly pursuing his own political trajectory. In 1989, I had met  Barack Obama and hired him as my research assistant while he was still  just a first-year Harvard law student. " Harvard Law Professor Laurence  Tribe http://www.law.harvard.edu/news/2008/11/05_tribe.html 

"Barack was one of the first people I met nearly 20 years ago at Harvard... " Harvard Law School Professor Kenneth Mack '91http://www.law.harvard.edu/news/2008/02/22_mack.html

When sworn in on Jan. 20, Barack Obama will become the eighth U.S.  president to have graduated from Harvard. President-elect Obama is a  1991 graduate of Harvard Law School.Obama joins list of seven presidents with Harvard degrees | Harvard Gazette 

BOSTON, Feb. 5&#8212; The Harvard Law Review, generally considered the most  prestigious in the country, elected the first black president in its  104-year history today. The job is considered the highest student  position at Harvard Law School. The new president of the Review is  Barack Obama, a 28-year-old graduate of Columbia University who spent  four years heading a community development program for poor blacks on  Chicago's South Side before enrolling in law school." 1990 NYT article First Black Elected to Head Harvard's Law Review - NYTimes.com

"Harvard Class of &#8217;91 sticks together"   http://washingtonexaminer.com/article/134178

"Obama&#8217;s leadership style &#8211; by colleagues on the Harvard Law Review" http://valkayec.wordpress.com/2008/...tyle-by-colleagues-on-the-harvard-law-review/

"Harvard Law ensconced at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave." Harvard Law ensconced at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. | Muckety - See the news

That good enough for you?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

Si modo said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


MOST Birthers believe he attended college on a foreign scholarship under barry soetoro....so anyone who calls and says his name was barry soetoro are simply that, lying birthers....first they said it was Occidental college that he received a foreign scholarship, but then it was factchecked and the scholarship they lyingly claimed he received was a scholarship for graduate students and he was an undergrad....OOPS....poor birthers....so uninformed its pathetic.

Then the group of racists that hate his skin color came out and said he attended college due to Affirmative Action....only because he was black he made it through college....is that what you want to know???

What do college grades from 30 years ago have to do with today or a presidency when we have presidents that never attended college at all?  Can't quite figure that one out???

Sure kerry and bush 2 released their college records because they both attended the same school and people wanted to compare the 2....I understand that....

But prior to that, no one running for president had to release their college records that I am aware of...?

Romney hasn't released his college records, has he?  How come you all aren't asking for them while whining about Obama's? 

on the other hand, releasing tax returns have been requested for our presidential candidates for decades....and with Romney, at the level of income he is at, will give the American people an eye opening revelation on how our tax structure is really messed up and favors the wealthiest....and this is an issue because romney's plans are to lower the taxes even more on the very elite, while raising them on the middle class...class warfare if I ever saw it....

And when you've got someone like romney, paying 13.9% while earning 20 million without even working for a living, and newt gingrich only making 900k a year having to pay 31% effective tax rate, then questioning our tax structure on who truly rules the roost, is only common sense in my opinion....


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 7, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Care 4 All...you and I bopth know dam well why Romney doesnt want top reelease his tax returns and why Obama doesnt want to release his college transcripts.

And it has nothing to do with "what the American People should know"...

It has to do with "what the pundits will spin the information into"

First Romney...he released 2010...and showed his offshore accounts. So what happens? The pundits, in a 24/7 news cycle, referred to him as having "hidden off shore accounts"....lmao....HIDDEN.....he shopws them and yet they are "hidden"....
And Romeny knows dam well that the pundits will spin every dam return of his.

Now for The President.....he was a scholar...his education was important to him...it was his life....but not just a "book"education...he wanted to understand how people of different lives lived....So I have no doubt that he took a variety of "out of the mainstream" courses...maybe courses on socialism...or communism....Marx.....Mao...
And lets be real.....the pundits would have spun him into what many are trying to spin him into now.

This has nothing to do with "hiding from the american people"....it has to do with NOT giving the pundits fodder to confuse the american people.

Seems Harry Reid is just too plain partisan to realize it.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

As republicans pursue birther nonsense...

Here are Obamas and Bidens tax returns

President Obama and Vice President Biden: 12 Years of Tax Returns &mdash; Barack Obama

Where are Mitts?


----------



## naturegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

paperview said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope, it's not proof from Harvard or Obama.........I want to see what Harvard has to say, do you have a link??  In  a google search I can find no statement from the school that he graduated Magna cum laude.  Just because someone says it, does it make it true.  Now tell me no publication has ever printed stuff they were just told.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 7, 2012)

Si modo said:


> *GWB released his.*  Is Obama afraid that his grades won't measure up in comparison?


Si Meathead can't stop herself from lying.
Thank you.


----------



## naturegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

From NYT 1990



> Change in Selection System
> 
> Mr. Obama was elected after a meeting of the review's 80 editors that convened Sunday and lasted until early this morning, a participant said.
> 
> ...



First Black Elected to Head Harvard's Law Review - Page 2 - New York Times


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Romney brought this in to play himself by saying he wants to cut taxes on the very top and raise them on the middle class....

so be it...then show us how burdened with taxes the wealthiest truly are....13.9% doesn't quite fit with his concerns for the very wealthiest being burdened by income taxes, does it?   

I have no problem with Obama releasing his college transcripts as long as Romney releases all of his as well.

And I have no problem with Romney releasing years of tax returns, because they are relative to today's political posturing, and because the president has released all of his....

And we the people, have a right to know all of the tax right offs and tax havens that are legal, in which the very wealthiest can use to lower their own taxable income....disclosure is the best policy imho.

In no way is Romney responsible for this tax structure, previous congresses wrote the loopholes and rules....he just took advantage of the legal system already in place....but he does support this unfair position and even wants to give more tax breaks to the very wealthiest, like himself....and I do find this very telling....in a negative way....

What romney or obama's school records have to do with today or with us is irrelevant, but our tax structure IS an issue in this presidential race.

And yes, I'm certain it could be 'uncomfortable' to take the 'heat' from this...but IF Romney BELIEVES in the tax structure he utilized then he certainly can talk his way through it....

Republicans made his tax returns an issue in the primaries....not Democrats but the republican candidates....and they are the ones that started this ball rolling....not harry reid, republicans.

That being said, I too believe Reid should supply his source or shut up.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Nice.
> 
> From the link....
> 
> ...



And we all know how you pub/pots/rw idiots hate FACTS.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As republicans pursue birther nonsense...
> 
> Here are Obamas and Bidens tax returns
> 
> ...



Like everything else - Mittens is lying about them.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Yet, no transcripts....the ONLY credible record of academic attendance.



Alright then, no-mojo, if he didn't go to Colombia, where did he go?  Why hasn't some other school jumped up and "claimed" him as their own?


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Aug 7, 2012)

Carville was right, America will be ungovernable after the election.
The first thing you should do is download the Obama campaign's mobile app that allows you to locate the Obamabots near you and make a permanent record of who and where they are for your own private use after the election.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Still, there is no reason for anyone to believe that Obama even went to higher ed......no transcripts/.



Are you really this fucking stupid?  You really mean to believe me that he would have been the editor of the Harvard Law Review without actually being a student at the school?  You really mean believe that Harvard Law School would accept a student for admission that hadn't even finished undergraduate work?

Oh look, here's a 1990 article in _Ebony_ where Obama was interviewed, complete with a picture of Obama, and a notation that he got his Bachelor's at Columbia.  But I bet all that is a bunch of phony mumbo-jumbo.  All part of the same conspiracy to deceive the American people as the fraudulent birth announcement in the Honolulu newspapers, I'm sure.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> No, the true reason Republicans want his transcripts is to appease the birther crowd and pick at what courses he took and what grades he received



If Obama is smart, he'll wait until about 10 days before the election, and he'll release copies of his transcripts, and challenge the Republicans to find an issue with them.  Hammer it home for 10 days leading up to the election.  It could neutralize any last minute deal sealing the GOP might attempt to pull off.

Of course, he'd have been better to do something similar with his long form BC too.  He doesn't seem interested in exactly that kind of political maneuver, I guess.  What's with the guy, is he transparent or something?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No, the true reason Republicans want his transcripts is to appease the birther crowd and pick at what courses he took and what grades he received
> ...



He already did that with his birth certificate

What good did it do?


----------



## naturegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Just reminding y'all he didn't become editor of the Law Review because of his grades.  


> Change in Selection System
> 
> Mr. Obama was elected after a meeting of the review's 80 editors that convened Sunday and lasted until early this morning, a participant said.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


Those are not official transcripts, sorry. Try again.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> here's a 1990 article in _Ebony_[/URL] where Obama was interviewed, complete with a picture of Obama, and a notation that he got his Bachelor's at Columbia.



Relying on his picture and a notation in _Ebony_ ?


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> I want to know how a "poor" black guy with mediocre grades went to Harvard.



Before you can ask such a question, you must demonstrate that he had mediocre grades.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> earthling01 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'll play along...
> ...



They also don't know that when other young men of his age were risking their ass in Vietnam, Romney was prancing around France boinking coe...er...I mean, proselytizing for the Mormons.


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 7, 2012)

8537 said:


> They also don't know that when other young men of his age were risking their ass in Vietnam, Romney was prancing around France boinking coe...er...I mean, proselytizing for the Mormons.



Dont try convincing any of us that you give a shit about a candidates service record, because past history shows Dems don't care.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

The President went to Colombia as Barry Sotero and now is Barack Hussien Obama ?

That is odd.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > They also don't know that when other young men of his age were risking their ass in Vietnam, Romney was prancing around France boinking coe...er...I mean, proselytizing for the Mormons.
> ...



How about how Romney protested in FAVOR of sending young men to VietNam and then hid out in France?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 7, 2012)

Not only does no one at Columbia remember obozo, but no one anywhere remembers him.  Where are the ex girl friends and former teachers that always come forth when a  man becomes president.?  His whole life is a fraud.


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Just reminding y'all he didn't become editor of the Law Review because of his grades.



Ha!  Right...

He became Magna Cum Laude because of his grades.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> How about how Romney protested in FAVOR of sending young men to VietNam and then hid out in France?



The military granted him permission to do so ?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

This picture was clearly staged in order that Obama may later run for president claiming he went to Harvard:


----------



## naturegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

President of the Harvard Law Review, not one article in print.  Worked as a Constitutional Law professor for 11 years, nothing written by him, not even co-authored by him.  We have Dreams From my Father and the Audacity of Hope.  That's about it, he's already admitted there are lots of composites there, not real truths.   

I still haven't found anything from Harvard saying he graduated Magna............Hello........Bueller, anyone???


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Nor were they in 2008 although George W did alienate most of humanity; especially with that whole Pat Tillman scandal.  That is where he lost me.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



You're right.

It would have been a non-issue before Iowa where he wasn't going to compete anyway.  The Governor has gotten some very bad advice.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 7, 2012)

Freewill said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...




Barry Soetoro, with mom, stepfather and halfsister. Nice family photo.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How about how Romney protested in FAVOR of sending young men to VietNam and then hid out in France?
> ...



How about the hypocrisy of protesting in favor of other boys your age having to go over there and then using your political connections to hide out in France?


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...



No, what it shows is that you're completely incapable of logical analysis.  You're arguing from ignorance, and demanding proof of negatives, and demanding disproof of contraries, instead of proving your own assertions.  



> You know Obama never joined the armed services.



And neither did you.



> Who wrote college papers condemning war or wrote a book bragging about smoking dope and snorting cocaine??



My guess would be Bush, but none of that matters now.



> Nice work, why won't he release his college records??



What on Earth is supposed to be gained from looking at the President's college records, other than ammunition for irrelevant personal attacks?  The President has never presented or claimed his college grades as any kind of platform for any of his policies, nor claimed it as a reason to vote for himself instead of Romney.  What's next, you want a mapping of his genome too?



> Yea, the most transparent President, ever!!



In fact, his Presidency has been amazingly transparent in comparison to historical predecessors.  He's invoked EP fewer times than almost any President in history, he's undertaken significant efforts to produce specialized copies of vital records that are not normally provided to individuals, etc.  Of course, Obama has been far from perfect on transparency.  But honestly, how is it even remotely an issue for anyone other than the tin-foil hat wearing conspiracy theorists?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You can be in favor of purpose of the war and the military grant you permission to do something else ?


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 7, 2012)

I didn't read any of this shit, but this whole thing reminds me of the guys that went to school with Romney that most on the right thought could not be taken seriously.

Am I far off?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Romney is getting good advice from the republicans

If he releases returns with a 5% effective tax rate, the whole GOP defense of more tax cuts for the rich goes down the tubes


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...



This link that paperview has above is from the harvard law school.  Obama first made history at HLS

www. law. harvard. edu.  

It is from Harvard University.  It IS what Harvard has to say.

Anything else?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> [What on Earth is supposed to be gained from looking at the President's college records, other than ammunition for irrelevant personal attacks?



He pulled an Elizabeth Warren and claimed he was something he wasn't to gain favor ?

He became an Indonesian citizen as a youngster when his mother married and relocated there and thus can't lawfully be President ?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Still, there is no reason for anyone to believe that Obama even went to higher ed......no transcripts/.
> ...



Si Modo's track record does speak for itself; not very highly of her but it does speak for itself.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I didn't read any of this shit, but this whole thing reminds me of the guys that went to school with Romney that most on the right thought could not be taken seriously.
> 
> Am I far off?



*Content=credibility in Conserve-istan

You'd think that the GOP would understand that any discussion of the past hurts Romney.  He is running out of time and we're not discussing the sluggish economy or competing jobs plans for the next 4 years; we're talking about trivia from 30 years ago for Obama and the torpedo headed directly for the SS Romney.  

Somewhere David Axelrod is smiling.*


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Aug 7, 2012)

Hearsay is a statement by a postman delivering mail to Bill Ayers's father's house in the 70's and early 80's, accidentally meeting young Obama and listening to young Obama say "I'm going to be president of the United States"


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> And you know this how??  Oh snap, he told us that....^^^see what I mean.



No, Harvard's student newspaper told us.

Obama Left Mark on HLS | News | The Harvard Crimson



> The presidential hopeful graduated magna cum laude from the Law School in 1991


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > And you know this how??  Oh snap, he told us that....^^^see what I mean.
> ...



You know how much Harvard Newspapers lie


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> He is running out of time and we're not discussing the sluggish economy or competing jobs plans for the next 4 years; we're talking about trivia from 30 years ago for Obama and the torpedo headed directly for the SS Romney.



People see the sluggish economy and know there is nothing from Obama but empty rhetoric.

What is there to discuss ?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > He is running out of time and we're not discussing the sluggish economy or competing jobs plans for the next 4 years; we're talking about trivia from 30 years ago for Obama and the torpedo headed directly for the SS Romney.
> ...



What (if anything) Governor Romney may do differently than Bush's 3rd term which would just be the same failings of rolling back regulation, allowing Wall Street bankers to run wild with "creative" investement vehicles, cutting taxes on the wealthy, raising them on middle income voters, doing nothing about wage supression and desparity, rolling back any semblence of a nationwide health policy, etc...  

But by all means, lets still talk about the Governor's tax records.  It's a no-win situation for him which suits me fine.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...



Snobs.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> What (if anything) Governor Romney may do differently



He knows government doesn't build business.

That fundamental philosophy and merely having the keys to the office will move the economy forward based on certain elemental confidence of the markets.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> He became an Indonesian citizen as a youngster when his mother married and relocated there and thus can't lawfully be President ?



You've hit the nail on the head!


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > He became an Indonesian citizen as a youngster when his mother married and relocated there and thus can't lawfully be President ?
> ...



I think if would he demonstrate this was a parental move not his as a juvenile he is good to go.    And I don't like him.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 7, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What (if anything) Governor Romney may do differently
> ...



You can't really count on him for anything, his actions and opinions are dictated by his surroundings. 

The guy initially supported TARP before he decided he needed to go another route.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What (if anything) Governor Romney may do differently
> ...



So you don't know what he'll do.  Thats good because it proves my point; Governor Romney is being downed out by his his refusal to release tax records...either than or he will simply be Bush's 3rd term and we saw where #2 ended--$700B in TARP and a recession.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> You can't really count on him for anything, his actions and opinions are dictated by his surroundings.
> 
> The guy initially supported TARP before he decided he needed to go another route.



This is valid.

But doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things out of the two candidates for me as an Indy who needs to work and the markets free'd up to feed my family.

Out of the two its Romney.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> So you don't know what he'll do.



I know the foundation and the approach is change enough to vote for him out of the two choices.

He is not a _wealth /business is bad - you didnt build it type._

That confidence is what is lacking in the markets.


----------



## naturegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...



Yea, just like that Native American they had working for them, they printed that, too.  We know how truthful they really are.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't know what he'll do.
> ...







Romney...aparently is relying on his Charisma to carry the day.  When it comes to being personable; you've got to admit, he's no Walter Mondale.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 7, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > You can't really count on him for anything, his actions and opinions are dictated by his surroundings.
> ...



If Romney won, came in and turned things around, I'd be more than happy even though I disagree with him on virtually everything...at least since he started running for POTUS in '08.

Romney and Obama are a little different, but it's basically two sides of the same coin.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



First you asked for the link.
You were hit over the head with it--showing exactly what you asked for.
Now you claim they are lying.

So basically, no amount of proof will ever be good enough for you; right?  C'mon, at least muster enough integrity to admit it.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



He kind of reminds me of Mike Dukakis......another Governor from Massachusetts that will be just an historical footnote


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Integrity...from naturegirl? What was I thinking?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't know what he'll do.
> ...



DJIA CLOSINGS:

January 2, 2009 *9,034.69* 

August 3, 2012 *13,096.17 *

I'm betting the goal posts are about to be moved once more.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



While Barack Obama has the charisma & personality of your average serial killer. Like Ted Bundy, he can look the world in the eye and get the people to believe he's something different from what he actually is (a marxist dictator). He can sweet talk a victim into his volkswagon (ie policies), and then the victim is devasted with a crushing blow before they knew what hit them. And in the end, he feels no remorse neither for what he has done nor the lies and deceit he used to do it.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This is why these wingnuts don't want Romney to release his tax records.  They fear that the opposition will do to them as they have done to Obama.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well, the problem is that your numbers are clearly fraudulent.  Everyone knows that the business world is terrified of Obama, and that the great uncertainty he has created makes investors unwilling to invest.  Also, have you seen the unemployment numbers?  The only reason companies ever don't hire more people is because they don't have more money.  If your numbers were accurate, then that means all those companies have more cash on hand, and they've be hiring people.  Because that's what businesses do when they have money, they spend it on labor, for the fun of it!


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Comparing the President of the US to a serial killer...classy.  And you wonder why conservatives are thought of as toothless morons by a great many people.  

As for Governor Romney, OODA's assessment that Romney's mere presence will somehow change market conditions (the stock market has climbed nearly 4,000 points since Obama took office by the way) for the better is silly.

But keep up with your whacky comparisons.

Nice dog, also.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Especially since the serial killer was a Republican political activist on their payroll!!!


----------



## paperview (Aug 7, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...


*ouch!*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 7, 2012)

There's obviously something there since he has gone to great lengths to ensure nobody sees any of it.  I suspect we have a very mediocre student who ended up there as a "foreign exchange" student with lot's of foreign aid footing the bill.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Romney and Obama are a little different, but it's basically two sides of the same coin.



To a certain degree.

Obama is a_collectivist_.

Romney is a _individualist._

That distinction makes Romney the clear choice of the two.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 7, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> There's obviously something there since he has gone to great lengths to ensure nobody sees any of it.  I suspect we have a very mediocre student who ended up there as a "foreign exchange" student with lot's of foreign aid footing the bill.



What "great lengths" has he gone to?

The records are sealed unless he releases them. There's no effort involved with _not_ releasing them.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> As for Governor Romney, OODA's assessment that Romney's mere presence will somehow change market conditions (the stock market has climbed nearly 4,000 points since Obama took office by the way) for the better is silly.



There is upside to be had on misery if your stomach for speculative risk is strong.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...



Well, unlike progressives I suppose non-progressives don't give two fucks what Romney made.....

Yeah we're too busy attempting to build our own comfortable empire while you progressives beg government for free handouts...

You see - progressives are obsessed with everyone else has and they spend most of their energy obsessive over others property while those on the alleged "right" focus on building capital...

In short progressives are just greedy pieces of shit......

In progressive bullshit la la land making money is "wrong."

Guess what? FUCK YOU!!!!!

Progs are some of the biggest pieces of shit in the US - right after the greed gangbangers who sit in welfare lines stealing their "Obama money."

Go use your energy in a different capacity than degrading people for being successful you fucks...


----------



## 8537 (Aug 7, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


Please explain how you take from the numbers presented that the DJIA  companies would have "more cash on hand".


----------



## rdean (Aug 7, 2012)

If Republicans went to college, they would know what to expect in Obama's transcripts and they would want to know what was in Romney's tax returns.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 7, 2012)

rdean said:


> If Republicans went to college, they would know what to expect in Obama's transcripts and they would want to know what was in Romney's tax returns.



Jobs

Budget

Debt

Deficit


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > As for Governor Romney, OODA's assessment that Romney's mere presence will somehow change market conditions (the stock market has climbed nearly 4,000 points since Obama took office by the way) for the better is silly.
> ...



Well that explains Michelle Bachman.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2012)

8537 said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I think he was being facetious.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 7, 2012)

LeftofLeft said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Right-Wing Plan for Defeating Obama: Gin Up the Hate | Alternet
> ...



today's communism.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u3lggz9FCE0


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't know what he'll do.
> ...



The stock market closed above 14,000 today.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Aug 8, 2012)

One would think a Black Kid at Columbia at the Time would have been a total stand out.

Missing In Action............ Good Olde Barry. Seems everything we're told about this guy is a lie.
Thank you Networks.. Seems like everything he says is a lie.. Not my opinion just some obvious facts.
Look at his record.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Aug 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Its become a gambling house for politicians and investment bankers. It really has nothing to do with our Sovereignty.
And if that move is positive its because Wall Street knows Obama's day are numbered now. About 145 days and he's gone for good.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> As for Governor Romney, OODA's assessment that Romney's mere presence will somehow change market conditions (the stock market has climbed nearly 4,000 points since Obama took office by the way) for the better is silly.



The President, being one of three checked branches of a limited federal government, has god-like powers over the economy, donchyaknow?


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 8, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> That confidence is what is lacking in the markets.



Stop being such a cry-baby liberal.  It's not the government's responsibility to give you confidence.  Go out and make your own confidence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never understood the hostility the wealthy have against Obama.  

They've recieved 93% of the wealth that has been created in the course of the recovery, it not having "trickled down" to the rest of us yet.  (And frankly, that's how it works in most recoveries). The Stock Markets have recovered, and they've made a lot of money.  

And yet they want to get rid of this guy, because he might actually raise their taxes back to what they were under Clinton, when they all still did really well.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Aug 8, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> I've never understood the hostility the wealthy have against Obama.
> 
> They've recieved 93% of the wealth that has been created in the course of the recovery, it not having "trickled down" to the rest of us yet.  (And frankly, that's how it works in most recoveries). The Stock Markets have recovered, and they've made a lot of money.
> 
> And yet they want to get rid of this guy, because he might actually raise their taxes back to what they were under Clinton, when they all still did really well.



Hey, The Big Money is partnered with both sides.. The Conservative side will at least allow us our freedom, Guns an opportunity.


----------



## Too Tall (Aug 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



We also know that Obama spent half of the TARP, got an $800 billion stimulus and package to spend and we see where that ended.


----------



## Too Tall (Aug 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not even close!


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 8, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> The Conservative side will at least allow us our freedom, Guns an opportunity.



No.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Aug 8, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



It closed above 13000.  No doubt, a simple typo on her part.


----------



## Too Tall (Aug 8, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



That is why there is an edit function.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 8, 2012)

Care4all said:


> a bunch of bunk by someone who DOES NOT know better as he claims....  President Obama did NOT go to college under the name of Barry Soetoro as he claims:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prove it!


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Hey, The Big Money is partnered with both sides.. The Conservative side will at least allow us our freedom, Guns an opportunity.



no, Conservatism offers you validation when you act like a douchebag.  

That isn't the same as freedom.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> One would think a Black Kid at Columbia at the Time would have been a total stand out.
> 
> Missing In Action............ Good Olde Barry. Seems everything we're told about this guy is a lie.
> Thank you Networks.. Seems like everything he says is a lie.. Not my opinion just some obvious facts.
> Look at his record.



What could possibly make you think that nobody at Columbia remembers president Obama?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Dow closed above 13000, S&P 500 closed above 1400


----------



## hortysir (Aug 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



I thought the rich getting richer was a bad thing


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2012)

hortysir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



No

republicans crashing a stock market from 14000 down to 6600 was a bad thing


----------



## P@triot (Aug 9, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, The Big Money is partnered with both sides.. The Conservative side will at least allow us our freedom, Guns an opportunity.
> ...



Spoken like a _true_ communist. It's so comical how you can't even admit what you are. Even if you were right, you're saying we shouldn't have the right/freedom to "act like douchebag". Sorry asshole, but freedom means having the right to be a "douchebag". *You're living proof of that*.... 

That's communist irony at it's finest. They have the freedom to be communist douchebag's while denouncing the freedom to be a douchebag....


----------



## P@triot (Aug 9, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's what you wanted! Because liberals crashed the stock market, now we're all "equal"... Even when you get your communist utopia, you still bitch like a little girl. Unbelievable...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Republican policies have been responsible for the two biggest stock market crashes in history. Deregulation and rampant speculation

Guess we never learn


----------



## Zander (Aug 9, 2012)

A very reliable and accurate source, who asked to remain anonymous, has confirmed to me that Obama molested a baby while attending Columbia. That proves he went there.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 9, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well how do you expect to learn when you refuse to read the truth and instead turn to propaganda for your "information"? Democrat policies have caused ALL of the collapse and misery we have felt. It was Bill Clinton and his Community Re-Investment Act that caused the economic meltdown we have today.

You can blame Wall Street all you want, but all they did was find a way to not eat the losses created by Communism/Marxism/Socialism. You just don't want to acknowledge your utopian ideology is a failed one.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Republican policies of deregulation of the financial sector, nonenforcement of existing laws and encouragement of unchecked speculation crashed our economy twice

Why would we want to go for a third time?


----------



## P@triot (Aug 9, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Republican policies of deregulation of the financial sector, nonenforcement of existing laws and encouragement of *unchecked speculation* crashed our economy twice
> 
> Why would we want to go for a third time?



"unchecked speculation" - ie, lack of *thought control* implemented by communists and fascists like Joseph Stalin, Adolf Hitler, etc. Only a communist tool like you would sit here claiming people having the freedom to "speculate" is a problem.

The collapse was caused by Bill Clinton when he interfered with the free market and ensured that people who couldn't afford a home loan, received a home loan. That is a FACT! The irony of you complaining about speculation while _you_ speculate on what caused the crash....


----------



## Zander (Aug 9, 2012)

A disinterested third party, who is very reliable, has informed me that Obama was raping an infant at the time that the Democrats in Congress bullied banks into lending money to people that could not pay it back.  Therefore Obama cannot be blamed, since he was raping a baby.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 9, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And now that Republicans have the majority in the House and the Stock Market is doing well, there's no correlation.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 9, 2012)

hortysir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...


Is there Horty?  Got any examples of any laws or moves the House republicans did to help the stock market?  would love to hear them....if there are any.....?  Or did they just have to twinkle their nose like bewitched and they just miraculously caused the increase, and the Stimulus and Tarp and the Fed had nothing to do with it.....?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2012)

hortysir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



The market reversed with a Democratic President, House and Senate


----------



## hortysir (Aug 9, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I direct Care's question to you, RW.



Care4all said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2012)

hortysir said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Gee....looks like ya got me on that one

Except that the Democratic Congress passed TARP and Stimulus which demonstrated that the power of the US Government would stand behind the banks and auto sector as well as pump much needed cash into the US economy

That led directly to an economic reversal within weeks of the acts of Congress


----------

